# Unofficial Glock armorers manual



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

just figured with all the new glock owners , perhaps one or two wanna tear apart their new toys and put them back together again, with no extra parts!

hope this helps

http://glock.mattvanderhoff.com/pdf/glock-unofficial-armorers-manual.pdf


----------



## flynnstone (Jan 3, 2012)

I have already decided that,when my permit comes through, my first pistol will be a Glock. This will be a great help. Thanks.


----------

